# Ideas for a scary processed food costume



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like you have scary face stuff on hand. what if you made a junk food monster? Think of just a roving pile of trash: a blob of twinkies, chicken nuggets, marshmallows, candy wrappers, etc.

not sure what the rules of the contest are...


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Spicey Toco, Just like the monsters & killers in the movies, just when you think their down they come back up.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Soylent green?


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Killer Peep or Candy Corn


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't forget the cheese in a can!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I vote killer peep! I love peeps.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

lol killer peep!

sure winner


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, this thread brings back memories from almost 30 years ago when my daughter wanted to be left-over spagetti. What fun we had making that costume. Thanks for the memory. 

Scariest processed food ? Just got to be the Killer Twinkie. If it's good enough for a murder defense, surely it can win a costume contest.


----------



## lucky leroy (Sep 6, 2009)

A bottle of high fructose corn syrup, scarier than trans fats


----------

